# كليمو ملك الرومانس والاعصار



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2010)

*طبعا بعد تحدى*​ 











 04-01-2010, 08:35 AM #*31* *كليمو* 
مشرف مبارك

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2008


الدولة: رسم الأيقونات وليس كتابتهاـ الشطرنج_والرياضة على انواعها_طبعا"بالأضافة لقرأة الكتاب المقدس


المشاركات: 73,845 








مواضيع المدونة: 12































 :download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: دونا نبيل حضن المنتدى الغالى* 





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dona Nabil 









*يا حراااام جالك اللى مابيرحمش يا اسميشيال :heat:*
*الا هو الموضوع ده خالى من ال احمممممم ليه :t9:*
*ههههههه*









احمممممممممممممممم





هههههههههههههههههههههه




ابوة يا دونا فهميها بتتعامل مع مين





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه













http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128863&page=4



*+*​ 

*استاذنت كليمو فى الخاص ووافق *​ 

*ودى *​ 
*بقى ميزة الخاص *​ 
*انى استخدمة *​ 
*لاسيح بة فى العام *​ 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 

*بس *​ 
*هذا الموضوع *
*هابدائة *
*بعد ما اخلص *​ 
*موضوع حضن المنتدى الغالى *​ 

*دونا نبيل *​ 
*اللى ممكن يستمر حتى 24 ابريل *​ 
*تعرفوا لية *​ 
*ادخلوا قولوا كلمة حلوة هنا *​ 
*لدونا نبيل *​ 
*بمناسبة 24 ابريل *​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128863*​ 


*اما لية بقى *​ 
*الموضوع دة هيبقى اعصار *​ 
*ولية *​ 
*اعلنت عنة قبل الهنا بسنة *​ 
*دة اللى *
*هاقولكم علية بالمشاركة التالية *​ 
*لو *​ 
*حبيتم *​ 

*تتابعوا *​ 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2010)

اعصار 

لانة 
حوار بين متضادين 

قمة الرومانسية : كليمو 

غلبانة الواقعية :asmicheal


مع ملاحظة 

1- اى اشعار من اخى الصغير كليمو هتكون موجهة لكم جميعا او لملهماتة الفاتنات اللبنانيات 


2- احممممممم طبعا لا انسى انة وضعنى تجاهل 








هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

ههههه


لية 

تعرفوا هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128687&page=3





فعلى كل من يملك معلومات عن اخى الصغير كليمو 

ان يدلى 
بها 

فى الخاص (0فتحت الخاص للسادة الاعضاء جميعهم )

ليكون لة الفضل والعون 

فى خط سير الموضوع 


كليمو ملك الرومانس والاعصار 



اتمنى 
ارجو 

الا ينقل هذا الموضوع 

من الشبابيات 

لانة ليس انترفيو 
ف 

ميرنا + دونا نبيل + كليمو 

شخصيات 
اشهر من ان تعرف 
من عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط مثلى 


لكن 

اقدم 

نموذج وقدوة 
من الشباب للشباب 

كيف تكون شخصية مسيحية اولا جذاب ومحبوب اجتماعيا ثانيا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أبريل 2010)

> فعلى كل من يملك معلومات عن اخى الصغير كليمو


 
هههههههههههه انا كل الي اعرفه عن كليمو تلات حاجات

انه لبناني

انه بيديني التقييم

و انه عسل و ذوق موووووت

دا الي اعرفه ههههههههههه حد يعرف حاجه تاني

متابعه يا اسميشال

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

2- احممممممم طبعا لا انسى انة وضعنى  تجاهل 








هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

ههههه


لية 

تعرفوا هنا







الظاهر المعركة ها تكون قاسية

ما دام من اولها كدة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه انا كل الي اعرفه عن كليمو تلات حاجات

انه لبناني

انه بيديني التقييم

و انه عسل و ذوق موووووت

دا الي اعرفه ههههههههههه حد يعرف حاجه تاني

متابعه يا اسميشال

شكرا علي الموضوع


بالحقيقة شهادة رائعة من انسانة مميزة

 تشكري عليها

اختي الكريمة الكريمة وتستحق

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احلى تقييم..
المربع الرابع عليّ

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه

انا اهو متابعة يا اسميشال

انا مكنتش داخله انهارده عشان مشغوله وقولت ادخل ابص كده واخرج لانكم وحشتوني موووووووووووت الكام ساعة دول

بس طالما كليمو هنا هتابع طبعا

اللي اعرفه عن كليمو انه اجمل واطيب حد عرفته بجد خدوم جدا وزوق لابعد الحدود

اعذريني مش قادره اتكلم كتير لاني مشغوله جدا

بس حبيت القي نظره وليا عوده تانية هتكلم عن كليمو بالتفصيل الممل هههههههه

بس الملخص ان مهما هتكلم مش هيكون كافي لشخصية جميلة زي كليمو

وبجد بجد مبسوطه اني عرفته واتعلمت منه حاجات كتير جدا


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

*اسميشال
احلى تقييم
مش للموضوع دة
كنت قلتلك بموضوع دونا
اني هاديه
حاجة بسيطة 90
*


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اسميشال*
> *احلى تقييم*
> *مش للموضوع دة*
> *كنت قلتلك بموضوع دونا*
> ...


 
 :download:

شكرا كليمو على التقييم 
وصل مع الشكر 

بس 
برضة 

مش هيرحمك 

من 
الاعصار 
اللى هيحصل بالموضوع دة 

الخاص شباب 

قولوا اللى فى نفسكم 

عن كليمو 

كلى اذان صاغية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقول كنت تاجل التقييم 

يمكن 
تحب ترجع فية 


احمممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

بقول كنت تاجل التقييم 

يمكن 
تحب ترجع فية 

هأسل روك لو اقدر ارجع اسحبه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (3 أبريل 2010)

*خدمة للاخت اسمشيال على العام اهو
معلومات عن كليمو
استاذ الرومانسية
من لبنان بلد الجمال الباهر
انسان طيب وخدوم دة لانه شاعر

ملهمتة


الانسة كوندى واخريات

تابعوا الباقى بعد العيد​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (3 أبريل 2010)

فعلى كل من يملك معلومات عن اخى  الصغير كليمو
يارب سلام
شهاده حق انا متعملتش مع حد في المنتدي غير اخي الاستاذ كليمو
بصراحه كان رمز للخادم المحترم جدا
كان بيساعدني في الجهاز اللي انا بصراحه مكنتش افهم فيه شي
بس هو كان بيفهمني وكان باله طويل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فوق مااتصور وكان بيديني اكتر مابطلب من برامج وده طبعا لاني مكنتش بفهم فكان بيفهمني ويقولي البرنامج ده بيعمل كذا وده برضه
بصراحه خدمني كتير جدا
بصراحه اكبر هو خادم بمعني الكلمه
واتمني من ربنا انه يساعده ويخليه يخدم اكتر واكتر
شكرا جدا
يااسميشال اختياراتك دايما مناسبه
شكرا جدا كليمو للمساعده اللي سعادهاني
وصراحه اكتر الجهاز بتاعي بيدعيلك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
خلت الجهاز يتكلم لبناني من كتر المساعده
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وكل المنتدي طيب وبخير
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بقول كنت تاجل التقييم
> 
> يمكن
> تحب ترجع فية
> ...





:download:

هية ملاحظة عامة 

لية الكل بقى يكتب بلونى الوردى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معلش يا ريت تغيروا اللون لتمييزة عن بقية الكتابة 



محدش يزعل منى 
ويتقال عليا 
كالعادة يعنى 

متكبرة وقليلة الذوق وبايخة ورزلة 

لانى لن اجاوب الاعلى من يوجة لى كلام مباشر 

هحتفظ بمعلوماتكم القيمة 


لخط سير الموضوع 
والخاص مفتوح لمن يتحرج  من العام 

ولمن نفسة يقول اى ملاحظة 

بجد لن اذكر قائلها 
لكن ساستخدم  المعلومة مع جزيل الشكر 

كلامكم شباب موجة لاخى الصغير  الغالى كليمو 

وهوة ملا المنتدى كلام جميل 

فمن حقة ان تردوا لة جميل كلامة 



بالنسبة ل 

هأسل روك لو اقدر ارجع اسحبه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليك حق 

بس معلومة صغيرة 

اكتر واحد اشبهة بالمنتدى هنا 

هو 
صديقى اللدود روك 

وحقيقى للامانة 
كان نفسى 
اعمل موضوع معاة 

لكن لاننا متشابهين 
خايفة انة يزعل من اى تعليق منى 
وحاسة انى من كتر خوفى قد اغلط 
ويزعل منى 

لكن روك شخصية  جميلة وممتلئة 
وبها نقاط خفية 
كنت احب افتحها 

لانة يجمع بين الحزم والجيتار 
والجد و خفة الظل
 رغم تعليقاتة التى احيانا ترعبنى 

بقول شكرا انى احتفظت بالاخضر للان 

احمممم


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اهو متابعة يا اسميشال
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

*خدمة للاخت اسمشيال على العام اهو
معلومات عن كليمو
استاذ الرومانسية
من لبنان بلد الجمال الباهر
انسان طيب وخدوم دة لانه شاعر

ملهمتة


الانسة كوندى واخريات

تابعوا الباقى بعد العيد



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ماذا عسايّ ان اقول لك..

 وأنت صاحب الذوق الرفيع..

اذ  يكفيني اعتزازاً انك حضرت..

يكففيني اعتزازاً..

انك اول من عرفني على الانسة..

كوندي جميلة الجميلات...

ههههههههههههههههه

َ


​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

فعلى كل من يملك معلومات عن اخى  الصغير كليمو
يارب سلام
شهاده حق انا متعملتش مع حد في المنتدي غير اخي الاستاذ كليمو
بصراحه كان رمز للخادم المحترم جدا
كان بيساعدني في الجهاز اللي انا بصراحه مكنتش افهم فيه شي
بس هو كان بيفهمني وكان باله طويل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فوق مااتصور وكان بيديني اكتر مابطلب من برامج وده طبعا لاني مكنتش بفهم فكان بيفهمني ويقولي البرنامج ده بيعمل كذا وده برضه
بصراحه خدمني كتير جدا
بصراحه اكبر هو خادم بمعني الكلمه
واتمني من ربنا انه يساعده ويخليه يخدم اكتر واكتر
شكرا جدا
يااسميشال اختياراتك دايما مناسبه
شكرا جدا كليمو للمساعده اللي سعادهاني
وصراحه اكتر الجهاز بتاعي بيدعيلك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
خلت الجهاز يتكلم لبناني من كتر المساعده
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وكل المنتدي طيب وبخير
سلام المسيح مع الجميع




كم اخجلني تواضعك ..

ووصفك بدقة  المساعدة ..

التي هي واجب وحق تجاه كل..

محتاج لهكذا  مساعدة ضرورية..

اختي الكريمة ..

لك مني اطيب تحيه 

لكلماتك التي اثرت جداً فيّ

ولا املك سوى ان اقول لك..

جزيل الشكر مع التمنيات ..

بمرور عيد مبارك عليكِ ..

 وعلى محبيكِ..

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

بقول شكرا انى احتفظت بالاخضر للان 

احمممم


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بقول شكرا انى احتفظت بالاخضر للان
> 
> احمممم


 

:download:


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*الخاص ابتدا يوصل *



*بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*


*اوعى وشك *


*



*











*الاعصار قادم *





*



*










*همتكم شباب *

*فين المشاركات *


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذ كليمو....فعلآ خادم مباااااااااااااااارك...لو فى اى استفسار بيقوم بالرد فى منتهى الذوق...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
*​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

كليمو دا شاعر الرومانسية وقلبها النابض بالحياة ....
بجد أعجز اني اصفه بكلمات لأنه أكثر من كده ....
شخص غيور للمصلحة العامة 
بحب الجميع 
بيساعد الجميع 
بنبه الجميع بأسلوب محبة يريدهم يكونوا زيه
أحسه ذكي في اختياراته
وحتى عبقري في تصاميمه
الكل يحبه لأسلوبه الراقي ومعاملته الطيبة مع الجميع ...
ودا الاعصار اللي حصل معه ماهو الابداية جديدة لامعة ووميض سيتوهج قريبا"...
تحياتي لشخصك وأنت بتستحق لقب الشحرور لعزفك الشجي الراااقي
وكل سنة وأنت طيب


----------



## Mason (4 أبريل 2010)

*هاى اسميشال موضوعك جميل *
*كالعادة *
*فية بنتعرف أكتر واكتر على اعضاء المنتدى من خلال *
*ردود الاعضاء والمواقف اللى حصلت *
*تجاة العضو اللى مختاراه*

*وغيرة وغيرة من الآخوة والآخوات الخدام فى هذا *
*المنتدى الجميل والرائع فى كل شئ*
*أنا كل اللى اعرفة عن استاذنا العظيم كليمو*
*انة بيخدم بأمانة ومشجع جدااااا*
*ومتابع جيد جدا لكل المواضيع*
*ولأنى مش بعرف أحكى كتير *
*أحب أقولك انة يستاهل كل الكلام اللى قالوة *
*الاعضاء عنة *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتة ومحبتة الجميلة فى الخدمة *
*وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير وسلام*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

أستاذ كليمو....فعلآ خادم مباااااااااااااااارك...لو فى اى استفسار بيقوم بالرد فى منتهى الذوق...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


الله يخليك اخي الغالي

لا جميل هنا بالعمل دة 

انه لواجب على كل من  

يستطيع المساعدة كلٌ 

على قدر استطاعته.. 

جدا ممتن لك على 

 هذه السطور الغاليه  

دمت بخير  وكل سنتة وانت طيب

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2010)

*اااااااه الزومل*
*هو بجد انسان خدوم جدا وطيب ومتفاهم لاقصى درجة وبيساعد اى حد يطلب منه المساعدة وبيضحى بوقته من اجل الخدمة والكل يشهد بده ومش انا الى هقول مين كليمو*
*وانا مش زيه فى الكلام الجامد عشن اقدر اتكلم عنه هههههههه*
*وكفايا اشعاره الجامدة .. صحيح انا ماليش فى الاشعار اوى وقراءتى ليها نادرة يعنى لو محدش بعتلى لينك متلاقينيش عتبت الكتابات هههههههه بس فعلا اشعاره بتعجبنى جدا لما اقراها يعنى رومانسية لاقصى درجة .. وانا مش اى حاجة تعجبنى على فكرة يعنى تأثرى بالشعر مش كبير فلما تعجبنى حاجة تبقى فعلا كويسة و ده رأى المنتدى كله كمان*

*يلا اسميشال شدى حيلك وانهالى على الزومل بالاسئلة بقى*
*مُنتظرين *


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

بسم اللة القوى 

رجاء محبة 

المقصود بالموضوع 

احياء للرومانسية فى عالم طحنتة المادية 
وكيف تكون انسان مسيحى اولا رومانسى ثانيا 


*الموضوع عام يقرائة الجميع *
*فرجاء الالتزام بلياقة المشاركات للعرض العام *
*وان يكون الكلام عام وليس خاص  احمممممممممممم*



نبدا 


:download:

لاننا نكلم ملك الرومانس 

وفعلا اشعارة بلا مجاملة وانتم عارفنى كلكم لا اجامل 
من ارقى واسمى المشاعر الانسانية 


الحقيقة للامانة قبلما نبدا 
اتاثر بالشعر لكن لا اصدق الشعراء 

اشعر ان الشاعر يخاطب الجمال نفسة 
صفات توثر باحاسيسهم المرهفة 
وليس اشخاص 


نبدا 

يارب كليمو يكون هنا ومستعد 


احممممممممممممم


قائمة تجاهل 


احمممممممممممممممم

هوة الاخضر طول معايا 10 ايام فى طفرة غير مسبوقة ممكن ان تنتهى بهذا الموضوع 


ههههههههههههههه

:download:


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2010)

*كليمووو انسان بمعنى الكلمه ويكفى انه مبيتأخرش عن مساعدة اى شخص فى المنتدى وانا منهم اكيد هههههه
   وكمان حريص على التواجد دايماً  يعنى واعى لمعنى انه يكون مشرف وعليه واجبات تجاه مكان اعطاه الثقه وهو بالتأكيد أد الامانه دى
مهما اتكلمت اكيد مش هوفيه حقه وخصوصا مع دور البرد اللى عندى ده مخلى الكلام بصعوبه هههههه
كل اللى هقدر اقوله لاخويا الغالى كليمووو
ربنا معاك ويبارك كل خطاويك ونشوفك دايما فى احسن حال  *


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

لاننا نكلم ملك الرومانس 

ساترك فى نهاية كل مداخلة اسئلة 


هامش شعرى 

تكتب فية اى خواطر وليدة اللحظة 

بالمناسبة ممنوع استخدام اشعار قديمة باى مداخلات 
ما يكتب هنا 
يكون جديد ووليد لحظة السؤال 


تساهيل اكتر من كدة ما شفتش 



نبدا

*رجاء استخدام لون مختلف لنميز الاجابات *












اخترت هذة الصورة لملفك الشخصى 
فلماذا 
وعلى ما تدل ؟









ما مسئولية الرومانس عن كلامة والى اى مدى مسئولية الشاعر عن مشاعر معجباتة ومعجبية احمممم؟








هل الرومانسية استايل حياة ؟







ما الفرق بين الحب المسيحى والحب الذى يملا العالم ؟







متى يتحول الحب للاسفاف او للانحلال ؟








هل ينتهى الحب 
ولماذا تنتهى كثير من قصص الحب بالكراهية ؟











ما الفرق بين الحب والعشق 







*هامش شعرى* 
خواطر كليمو ملك الرومانس 

(جديدة وليدة الاسئلة غير مسموح باستخدام اشعار قديمة احمممممممممممممم)

خواطرك يا بطل


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

بحروف ذوقكِ الرفيع ...

كتبتِ..

وبقلم ..

قلبكِ الطيب دونتِ...

كلمات..

افتخر واعتز بها..

 وعبارات ..

هي بمثابة..

 وسام ..

اعلقه على صدري..

كلمات عذبه..

 ورقيقه ...

كرقي قلبكِ الطيب..

اني بل..

لكِ شكري وجل احترامي... 

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

اهلاً بكِ ..

سيدتى الكريمة..

سيدة الرقي والعذوبة..

كلمات .... جميله..

كلمات مؤثرة..

اتحفتي بها الصفحة..

اتت كلماتك هنا..

 لتنثر شذاها العطر..

باريج المسك والعنبر..

واللؤلؤ.. والمرمر..

ميسو العزيزة..

لكِ شكري الجزيل..

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

زميلتي الرائعة..

جيلان...

مهما قلت ودونت ..

مهما بحتُ وكتبت..

لن افيكِ وقفاتكِ الرائعة ..

فانت مثال للطيبة ..

مثال للذوق والاخلاق..

شهادتك عزيزتي ..

ادمعت عيوني..

 واثرت  بي كثيراً..

حيث انك كنتِ شامخة ..

ابية .

عندما نفضتي عنك..

ذلك الغبار ...

وكنتِ المثل الصالح ..

للوفاء والاخلاص..

لكِ احر التحايا ...

واصدق الامنيات...


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

اةةةةةةةةةةةةة

فين ايامك الحلوة يا ميرنا  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127896
وايامك الاحلى يا دونا 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128863

لما كنتى تجاوبى الاسئلة 
وبعدين تقعدى تشكرى فى الناس 
وكان الحوار كدة ممتع ومتواصل 


اية 

كانت ايام حلوة


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*معاكي حق اسمشيل*
*منور يا كليمو*
*دا الناس كلها عايزه توجب معاك*
*زي ما بتوجب معانا كده وبتخدمنا*
*هما كمان بيخدموك بس علي طريقتهم*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *معاكي حق اسمشيل*
> 
> *منور يا كليمو*
> *دا الناس كلها عايزه توجب معاك*
> ...


 


:download:

ميرو هو سؤال 
انتى دايما رقيقة وجميلة و حمامة سلام  وعندك احلى صور جليتر ببروفيلك 



لا انا مش مضايقة 
انا مفتقدة حماس ميرنا ودونا 


على قد السرعة بسرع او ببطا 

عارفة ان كل واحد من اللى اخترتهم  (ميرنا +دونا + كليمو )

 عندة مشاغلة ورسايل زوارة والخاص الخاص بية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هههههههههههه انا كل الي اعرفه عن كليمو تلات حاجات
> 
> انه لبناني
> 
> ...




احلى تقييم كما وعدت


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هههههههههههه انا كل الي اعرفه عن كليمو تلات حاجات
> 
> انه لبناني
> 
> ...




يس مبروك


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

دونا العزيزة الكريمة..

ماذا ستطيع ان اقول ..

بعد ان امطرتني بوابل..

من عبارات الثناء..

كلمات رائعة ..

تداعب حنايا الوجدان..

اسرت   الروح ..

والقلب شعر بالامان,,

اختي الفاضلة..

اسمى معاني الشكر...

 والامتنان ...

لحضورك الكريم..

لك جل احترامي وورودي..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*معاكي حق اسمشيل*
*منور يا كليمو*
*دا الناس كلها عايزه توجب معاك*
*زي ما بتوجب معانا كده وبتخدمنا*
*هما كمان بيخدموك بس علي طريقتهم*​


االله يخليكِ يا ميرو الطيبة

انا لا افعل الا الواجب

والكل يخدم على قدر استطاعته

مشكورة على ذوقك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

لاننا نكلم ملك الرومانس 

ساترك فى نهاية كل مداخلة اسئلة 


هامش شعرى 

تكتب فية اى خواطر وليدة اللحظة 

بالمناسبة ممنوع استخدام اشعار قديمة  باى مداخلات 
ما يكتب هنا 
يكون جديد ووليد لحظة السؤال 


تساهيل اكتر من كدة ما شفتش 



نبدا

*رجاء استخدام لون مختلف لنميز  الاجابات *











اخترت هذة الصورة لملفك الشخصى 
فلماذا 
وعلى ما تدل ؟



تدل او تمثل قصة قديمة  محزنة

سببت جرح وبعاد  وشوق اعتقد

انك تعرفيها

 



ما مسئولية الرومانس عن كلامة والى  اى مدى مسئولية الشاعر عن مشاعر معجباتة ومعجبية احمممم؟


ولا شيء الشاعر ان يحاول يلقي صور جميلة

مرسومة بالكلمات والعبارات العذبة  و كلٌ

قدر استطاعته..
 




هل الرومانسية استايل حياة ؟



حسب اعتقادي تلد مع  ولادة الانسان واليوم اعتقد بانها اصبحت نادرة 
 


ما الفرق بين الحب المسيحى والحب  الذى يملا العالم ؟



الحب المسيحي او ان تنذر نفسك لخدمة اخاك المسيحي 
هو ان نحب بعضنا بعضاً كما احبنا الرب..
هو ان  نحب حتى العدو والذي يسىء الينا نسامحه بواسطة الحب المسيحي

الحب التاني شيء مختلف كثيراً
هو حب الحبيبة والزوجة والقريب

 


متى يتحول الحب للاسفاف او للانحلال ؟




عندما يصبح مجاملة او  حب مصلحة او عندما تصبح هناك خيانة 

من قبل احد الطرفين.. 
 


هل ينتهى الحب 
ولماذا تنتهى كثير من قصص الحب  بالكراهية ؟



عند بعض الناس  وليس عند الجميع 
لماذا 
اكرر عند البعض لان تربيته منذ الصغر لم تكن على اسس مسيحية
المسيحي الذي يكره او يحاول الانتقام هو بالحقيقة يضحك على 
نفسه وليس مسيحياً الا بالولادة..
 






ما الفرق بين الحب والعشق 



الحب قصة بين اثنين تنتهي بعد الاحيان بالاقتران 
العشق هو عدم قدرة الطرفين على الالتقاء فالشوق والبعد
يولد شيء اسمه العشق انما اعتقد قد اصبح نادراً هذه الايام

 

*هامش شعرى* 
خواطر كليمو ملك الرومانس 

(جديدة وليدة الاسئلة غير مسموح  باستخدام اشعار قديمة احمممممممممممممم)

خواطرك يا بطل
يعني ها حاول بسبب ضيق الوقت 
بكل مشاركة انزل قطعة...






حلم ..لا بل سراب..

استفقت منه..

لاكني...لا...

لا.لا.

لن ارويه..

انما سأخط  وادون..

واخبركم عن...

جذور ولدت  داخل قلبي

وانتهت على شرايين حبي

عن..

نهاية خريف ولىّ..

روايةٌ.. ابطالها..

سيد الاعصار..

وسيدة الانتظار...

فما الكلمات..

ان لم اهدها لمقلتيكِ ..

وتهدها لمقلتيّ؟...

وما البرد ..

ان لم تطوقني يداكِ..

لتحمينيي منه..

وما الاعصار الا..

قصة ورواية ابطالها..

سيد الحروف والكلمات ..

وسيدة الحب ...

والنظرات...


شيء سريع يا اسميشال


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة أنا شهادتي مجروحة لانه لو تكلمت طويلا" لن أفي حق هذا الانسان المميز ...
فلقد كان له اليد القوية في مساعدتي وتنبيهي اول يوم أدخل المنتدى ..لم أكن أعرف عنه شيئا" ...تسلمته كعمل ...لكن مع مرور الوقت تبلور أمامي كيف اخطو الخطوات الصحيحة بمساعدته ...

انسان خدوووم ومحب ...انسان عنده طاقات كبيرة وذهنية متفتحة واحلام كبيرة ...
شاعر ...رسام .... ابداااع تصاميم ...خبير كومبيوتر ... الى جانب الرياضة وحضوره القداااس والمنتدى ...
لن تستطيع بضع كلمات او أكثر أن تفي حقه كانسان وكشاعر موهوب...
 والمامه بالشعر ماهي الا شفافيته واحاسيسه الصادقة الحبية في شعره تأخذنا الى عالمه الرومانسي بشئ من تعابيره المحببةوأحاسيسه الصادقة.

دااام لنا قلمك .. ودااام لنا حضورك المحبب وسطينا يا شاعرنا المميز ...
كليمو انسان ملتزم ويعشق ضبط القوانين ويحترمها ويدعو الكل بمحبة الى احترامها وعدم تجاهلها ...
عندما بدأت بالثقافي كان ينبهني بمحبة ان اضع الرابط واحيانا" أخرى يساعدني ويقدم لي يد العون وكان المشجع الكبير بعد ربنا في تميزي ..

وعندما اديرت حوله الشائعات الكثيرة والاعاصير المغرضة التي كان هدفها تدميره وقف بصلابة المحارب المؤمن الشجاع الوااثق من براءته مستعينا" باله عظيم نصره وقواااه 
ومازلت الحرب النفسية قوية ...وعلى الرغم من قوتها يقف امينا" وقويا" لانه متمسك بالهه ومؤمن بقضيته التي وعد الرب ان يتممها...

والشئ الرااائع ان كليمو صاحب افكااار مميزة في الثقافي وما تميز القسم الا بلمعان افكاره النيرة العبقرية التي لا يختلف عليها اثنين..
مميز كليموووو بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى....

سئل مرة كليمو الصريح جداااا" لابعد الحدود : شو اللي خلاه يظل صامت ...فأجاب : الايمان والصلاة والرياضة ...

واكبردليل على صرااحته : لقاء مع كليموووووو تحدث فيه شخصيا" عنه بكل صدق وامانة ..
والشئ الجميل فيه انه لايميز شخص عن آحر يحب التميز ويقدره ويقيمه ....
والحلوووو انه في فترة الازمة المنتدى عندنا وقف معي وكان يبحث لي عن براامج تساعدني لأدخل المنتدى وابقى ..
وكان يشجعني بكلامته المميزة وبمشاعره الصادقة ...

كليمو عشقه المنتدى كعشقي ... وبجد حزينة للظروف المنتدى عندنا ..
على كل انا اشكر الرب انه اول من عرفني عليه كان كليمووو الانسان الطيب والمحب وصلاتي ان يبقى محلقا" كالعادته وناجحا" كما عرفته...


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> لاننا نكلم ملك الرومانس
> 
> ساترك فى نهاية كل مداخلة اسئلة
> 
> ...


 


فى السريع فعلا 


على فكرة الهامش الشعرى دة مش اجبارى 

دة زى خواطر حرة 

لو حبيت تكتب تكتب 

مش حابب تدون خواطر 


لا تدون


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

*2*​ 
خواطرك ولو فى سطور قليلة حول هذة الصور ​ 
جديد مش من اشعارك او خواطرك القديمة ​ 









​ 













​ 















​ 












​ 












​ 












​ 



هامش شعرى​ 
*غير اجبارى*​ 
*



*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

​




   وردة حمراء..

 تستمد قطرات دمها..

 من انين اليراع..

من همهمات بوحي..

من دفاتر اشعاري..

تتذرع..

بالحروف والكلمات..

تسري قطراتها ..

في نهرٍ ..من العبارات  ..

في بياض الخافق..

قلبيّ..

المملؤ با ل اهات..

تحلق..

في سماء الخلود..

 تعانق قطرات الندى...

 والنسمات..

تأسر  الحب والعشق..

وتدخل عنوةً..

قلوب الحسناوات..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2010)

*منووووووووووووووور يا كليمووو
 لقاء حلو فعلا
متابعة ​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

عيون ساحرة..

رائعة الجمال..

اروع ما  في الدنيا..

اروع ما في الخيال..

يمامة جميلة..

حمامة سلام..

سكنت حديقة قلبي..

اسرت الروح.. 

واضحت.. بالمنام..

فهي ..

ليست كغيرها ..

من النساء.. يا سلام..

عيناها..

نظاراتها ..

سؤد ووئام..

استمد من عيونها..

اشعاري ..كلماتي..

بوحي.. نزفي ..وكل الكلام..

ينؤ  قلبي مردداً  .. مرنما..

يشدو...

اهات..الحب.. والعشق..

 والهيام..


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

كلما ناح حنيني..

على حافة الذكريات ..

أنقب ...

عن فؤاد يخصني..

عن قلب يحييني..

عنوة..

اقفل دفتر قصائدي..

على حبائل النسيان..

استراح النهار زمنا..

على سرير الكلمات..

ارسلت روحي رصاصة..

تجاه الفؤاد..

اختلت عصافير الزمن..

سقطت..

 على منابر الالم..

قلوب مذبوحة..

تئن من البعد ..

من سفر الاحلام..

​


​


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

يعنى هما مش اسموك 

ملك الرومانس من فراغ 

متابعة ابداعك 

ذو النكهة الخاصة جدا 

بملك الرومانس 

متابعة 

يا ملك


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*منووووووووووووووور يا كليمووو*
*  لقاء حلو فعلا*
* متابعة 


مشكووور يا كوكي

الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة أنا شهادتي مجروحة لانه لو تكلمت طويلا" لن أفي حق هذا الانسان المميز ...
فلقد كان له اليد القوية في مساعدتي وتنبيهي اول يوم أدخل المنتدى ..لم أكن أعرف عنه شيئا" ...تسلمته كعمل ...لكن مع مرور الوقت تبلور أمامي كيف اخطو الخطوات الصحيحة بمساعدته ...

انسان خدوووم ومحب ...انسان عنده طاقات كبيرة وذهنية متفتحة واحلام كبيرة ...
شاعر ...رسام .... ابداااع تصاميم ...خبير كومبيوتر ... الى جانب الرياضة وحضوره القداااس والمنتدى ...
لن تستطيع بضع كلمات او أكثر أن تفي حقه كانسان وكشاعر موهوب...
 والمامه بالشعر ماهي الا شفافيته واحاسيسه الصادقة الحبية في شعره تأخذنا الى عالمه الرومانسي بشئ من تعابيره المحببةوأحاسيسه الصادقة.

دااام لنا قلمك .. ودااام لنا حضورك المحبب وسطينا يا شاعرنا المميز ...
كليمو انسان ملتزم ويعشق ضبط القوانين ويحترمها ويدعو الكل بمحبة الى احترامها وعدم تجاهلها ...
عندما بدأت بالثقافي كان ينبهني بمحبة ان اضع الرابط واحيانا" أخرى يساعدني ويقدم لي يد العون وكان المشجع الكبير بعد ربنا في تميزي ..

وعندما اديرت حوله الشائعات الكثيرة والاعاصير المغرضة التي كان هدفها تدميره وقف بصلابة المحارب المؤمن الشجاع الوااثق من براءته مستعينا" باله عظيم نصره وقواااه 
ومازلت الحرب النفسية قوية ...وعلى الرغم من قوتها يقف امينا" وقويا" لانه متمسك بالهه ومؤمن بقضيته التي وعد الرب ان يتممها...

والشئ الرااائع ان كليمو صاحب افكااار مميزة في الثقافي وما تميز القسم الا بلمعان افكاره النيرة العبقرية التي لا يختلف عليها اثنين..
مميز كليموووو بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى....

سئل مرة كليمو الصريح جداااا" لابعد الحدود : شو اللي خلاه يظل صامت ...فأجاب : الايمان والصلاة والرياضة ...

واكبردليل على صرااحته : لقاء مع كليموووووو تحدث فيه شخصيا" عنه بكل صدق وامانة ..
والشئ الجميل فيه انه لايميز شخص عن آحر يحب التميز ويقدره ويقيمه ....
والحلوووو انه في فترة الازمة المنتدى عندنا وقف معي وكان يبحث لي عن براامج تساعدني لأدخل المنتدى وابقى ..
وكان يشجعني بكلامته المميزة وبمشاعره الصادقة ...

كليمو عشقه المنتدى كعشقي ... وبجد حزينة للظروف المنتدى عندنا ..
على كل انا اشكر الرب انه اول من عرفني عليه كان كليمووو الانسان الطيب والمحب وصلاتي ان يبقى محلقا" كالعادته وناجحا" كما عرفته...



الجمتِ القلم يا جورجينا  بصراحة وبكل الجد

لا اعرف  بماذا ارد على كلامك الرائع الذي

لا استحقه كله جزيل شكري لمحبتك بالحقيقة 

انتِ..

انسانة  تمثل الضمير والوجدان  الحي والمحبة والايمان

تحياتي الحارة لشخصك الرائع..


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2010)

يعنى هما مش اسموك 

ملك الرومانس من فراغ 

متابعة ابداعك 

ذو النكهة الخاصة جدا 

بملك الرومانس 

متابعة 

يا ملك


تشكرات لتعبك ايضاً 

اعرف انك تنقبي كثيراً 

وتتعبي لصياغة الائسلة

التى هي في بعض الاحيان

اصعب من الاجوبة

الرب يبارك مجهودك..


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

*ايه البلاغة دى هو الشعر عندك بيطلع لوحده كدى يا لهوى*
*تشوف الصورة ترصهم .. حسستنى انى خيبة خالص انا اكتر حاجة ممكن اعملها اكتب ترنيمة او حاجة هزلية كدى ومش بتكون عربية فصحة كمان هههههههههههه*
*بدل ما احسدك بقى ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا زومل*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ايه البلاغة دى هو الشعر عندك بيطلع لوحده كدى يا لهوى*
> *تشوف الصورة ترصهم .. حسستنى انى خيبة خالص انا اكتر حاجة ممكن اعملها اكتب ترنيمة او حاجة هزلية كدى ومش بتكون عربية فصحة كمان هههههههههههه*
> *بدل ما احسدك بقى ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا زومل*





بالفعل يا زميلتي العزيزة

لما نحدد للأنسان ها يتكلم عن ايه

لهو غاية بالصعوبة غير ما الواحد مثلاً

يبقى بيعمل قصيدة بيطلع معه اي كلام

يصيغه قصيدة ممكن تطلع حلوة او لاء

شكرا لزياراتك المتكررة

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (9 أبريل 2010)

كليمو انت فنان حقيقى 
اصيل ومبدع 

شد حيلك باقى لك 3 صور 

محضرة ليك اسئلة مفاجاة 

مذهلة 

ابتديت احب الموضوع دة 
بيفكرنى 
بموضوع دونا نبيل 

وميرنا 

بس 

كل واحد فيكم 
لية نكهة خاصة مميزة جدا 
وجميلة 
ولا يمكن مقارنتها ابدا بمثيل 

تحياتى لاشعارك الرائعة 
يا ملك الرومانس


متابعة يا ملك


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> كليمو انت فنان حقيقى
> اصيل ومبدع
> 
> شد حيلك باقى لك 3 صور
> ...


 
تحية الك يا اسميشال على اصالتك ونبل اخلاقك ومشاعرك تجاه اخوتك في بيتك الثاني 
وبجد اختياراتك موفقة وناجحة اولا" مع الرقيقة والحكيمة دونا وثانيا" مع ملك الشعر والاحساس الراقي كليمووو الاستاذ في الرومانسية والعبقريق الشعرية
تحياتي لضيفك الكراااام 
وربنا يبارك جهدك


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بصراحة أنا شهادتي مجروحة لانه لو تكلمت طويلا" لن أفي حق هذا الانسان المميز ...
> فلقد كان له اليد القوية في مساعدتي وتنبيهي اول يوم أدخل المنتدى ..لم أكن أعرف عنه شيئا" ...تسلمته كعمل ...لكن مع مرور الوقت تبلور أمامي كيف اخطو الخطوات الصحيحة بمساعدته ...
> 
> انسان خدوووم ومحب ...انسان عنده طاقات كبيرة وذهنية متفتحة واحلام كبيرة ...
> ...


 
بجد هي دي جوووووو المميزة برقتها وروعتها ووقوقفها المشجع دااائما" مع الحق ونصرته ..
وباعتقادي جووووو لم تكتب رأيها الا عن معرفة حقيقية لكليمو الملك الشاعر ..
فهي لاتستحق الشكر لأنها لم تفعل سوى ما أملاها ضميرها الحساس وواجبها تجاه شخص مميز


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2010)

في سكون اليل..

وهدأت اعصار النهار..

بليلة قمراء ..

تحت شجرة.. الزيزفون..

سهرت مع النجوم..

اناجي القمر..

قمر العشاق..

نديم الفنانين ..والشعراء..

استمع الى..

وشوشات العتمة..

وصفير الرياح العاتية..

وهمسات كائنات الليل..

شعرت بروحي تحلق ..

تسبح مع البدر..

تحاكي النجمات..

مددت يدي..

الى صدر الزمان..

علني اوقفه..

لأبقى دائماً ..

هناك ..

بذاك المكان..




​


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> في سكون اليل..​
> 
> 
> وهدأت اعصار النهار..​
> ...


 
ماذا عساي اقوووول شاعر ولا كل شعراء 
فنان راقي مؤمن بأصالة فنه...
يملك عنفوان الشباب وأمل المستقبل
ربنا يباركك 
والى المزيد المزيد


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ماذا عساي اقوووول شاعر ولا كل شعراء
> فنان راقي مؤمن بأصالة فنه...
> يملك عنفوان الشباب وأمل المستقبل
> ربنا يباركك
> والى المزيد المزيد





الشكر الك اني

على تشجيعك المستمر

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> كليمو انت فنان حقيقى
> اصيل ومبدع
> 
> شد حيلك باقى لك 3 صور
> ...



ماشي يا اسميشال

سأكتب بصورة الشموع

والباقية التي تمثل البحر

لا تعني لي شيء..


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ماشي يا اسميشال
> 
> سأكتب بصورة الشموع
> 
> ...


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معقول ملك الرومانس بيكرة البحر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوعك مشووووق يا اسميشال 
احيانا" اتابعه وكأني عم اتابع حلقات مسلسل 
حبكته مشوووقة تمنياتي لكي بالنجاح
سؤالي لكليمو :
شو آخر اعمالك الشعرية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

ليل سهادي ..

ارقي. فرحي..

ليل انتظاري .. واملي..

اشعل  شموع عمري ..

اناجي ربي  بخشوع..

صليب ..يخترق الفؤاد..

يهبط بدرٌ الى غرفتي..

في زيارة رومانسية..

تشدو قيثارته ..

تئن باكية مستنفرة ..

النوم يغزل سهاده..

ويقفل نوافذه..

ارنم ترنيمة المطر ..

معزوفة الاحلام..

محلقاً في الافق..

في سماء غرفتي  ..

فاصحو ممتطياً..

حصان الصبح..

وبوح اشعاري..

والذكريات..


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song قال:


> موضوعك مشووووق يا اسميشال
> احيانا" اتابعه وكأني عم اتابع حلقات مسلسل
> حبكته مشوووقة تمنياتي لكي بالنجاح
> سؤالي لكليمو :
> شو آخر اعمالك الشعرية ؟؟؟؟؟


 

:download:

هو السؤال لكليمو 
واكيد هيرد عليكى جوجى 

بس استنى نحمسة شوية 
اوعى تقولى لة دة سر 


احممممممممم


يا ستى كليمو 
بطل يكتب اشعار 

ممكن فى اتوبيس 
ولا مشاكل البرامج 
وتفاهات كدة 

خلتة بقى شبة موظف الحكومة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

المضرب عن الاشعار 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معاكى كليمو 
انا دخلت افتى 

الخط معاك كليمة 

بس خللى بالك هنا عام مش خاص 
احممممممم

بدل ما 
احممممممممممم

يدينى كلمتين فى جنابى 

احممممممممممممممممممممم

ويقفل لى الموضوع ويحذفة مسبقا 

احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بعد ما ترد على المكالمة بتاعة جوجى 

معلش اتعب نفسك وارهق روحك 
وركز شوية تجاوب لى 

الكام سؤال 
القنبلة اللى جايين 

علشان موضوعك 
ما يبقاش زى المسلسلات العربى

اللى بتقتل الممثل والمخرج والمعد والمشاهدين جميعا


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

جو 

يعني صح كما قالت لكِ

اسميشال كنت مضرب عن 

الكتابات..انما الان اتحلت نشكر

الرب.. ولما نخلص الموضوع دة ها نرجع تاني

لكتابات وبشكل  مكثف...


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جو
> 
> يعني صح كما قالت لكِ
> 
> ...


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههه

تلاكيك موظف حكومة واكل لحمة وكسلان 

قال يعنى موضوعى معطلك 

اصلا حضرتك بتخشة ظهورات 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ممكن حضرتك تكتب قصايد وتدخل الموضوع بس 

كسل بقى وبنفلسفة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*اسميشال

فين اسئلتك

يا بنتي

بتقولي اكتب بالصوزر

دي عايزة مزاج رايق

كلا ما يكون مزاجي رايق..

بكتب صورة والا اتنين*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

باعتبار اننا بنكلم ملك الرومانس 

ولكل موضوع مقام ومقال 


احممممممممممممممممم


عاوزة تعليقك  مش شعر 


على المواقف التالية 

اللى هنضع حضرتك بها 




:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسك 

تعمل 

كدة فى مين 



غير asmicheal 





















قعدت بقى تكتب فى اشعار 
فى 
احدى فاتناتك اللبنانيات 
وهات يا   احمممم

والبنت 

بعتت لك صورتها 

و

























هتعمل اية كليمو 











زهقت فلت 
تتمشى شوية 


بتفتح الباب 


لقيت فى شك 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 





















تعمل اية 







كوباية مية يا جماعة لكليمو 
علشان يكمل 

البقاء للة بقى 







برضة كليمو المكافح 


قرر 

يهدا اعصابة 

ويمارس رياضتة المفضلة 
تبعا لموضوع حوار مع كليمو 

التزحلق على الجليد 



واول ما اخد الرابع فى السرعة 


لقى امامة 

فى وشة 










تعمل اية كليمو 








لان كليمو رحالة 

قرر يسيب البلد باللى فيها 


ويروح اسبانيا 

اللة على الجمال 


اجروا 




لقى 

قدامة 



خير اللهم اجعلة خير 

لا واية 

اصطفاة 
من وسط كل السائحين 


اذواق بقى 












تعمل اية كليمو 






لكليمو زى كل الشعراء 

ركن كرسى مكان مفضل ببيتة 

لا يجلس علية احد 
مكانة الخاص 


قرر يرتاح من الدنيا ومواضيعها وخناقاتها 

ويقبع تاملا فى ركنة البعيد الهادى 


يا دوب 



نور 





النور 





لقى كرسية علية 




















حد ينادى لنا على كليمو 


قبل الساعة 12 مساءا 
قبل ما اقفل الدكان 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
























​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسك 

تعمل 

كدة فى مين 



غير asmicheal 

















 لو كان قصدك اصرب بنت او امراءة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بلبنان احنا اللي بتضرب
هههههههههههههههههههه
والان عايزين حد يطالبلنا بحقوقنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد الان بالنسبة لي  اللذي يضرب امراءة ليس براجل 



قعدت بقى تكتب فى اشعار 
فى 
احدى فاتناتك اللبنانيات 
وهات يا   احمممم

والبنت 

بعتت لك صورتها 

و

























هتعمل اية كليمو 




لبنانيات ما فيش باللون دة كله ابيض واشقر
بس لو صدف في واحدة باللون دة بلبنان مش ها يسيبوهالي
كل شي ندر وجوده اصبح مرغوباً
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 



زهقت فلت 
تتمشى شوية 


بتفتح الباب 


لقيت فى شك 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 





















تعمل اية 



الله منتهى الرومانس  
هاعمل بيه قصيدة ما اتعملتش قبل كدة.ههههههه
حسن..وجمال ..انتِ بصي ضحكته.ههههه
زي الكينغ كونغ القرد الكبير اللي اقتحم نيورك وصّل عندي
يا خراشيييي. او يا لهوووووووووووووي..

 

كوباية مية يا جماعة لكليمو 
علشان يكمل 

البقاء للة بقى 







برضة كليمو المكافح 


قرر 

يهدا اعصابة 

ويمارس رياضتة المفضلة 
تبعا لموضوع حوار مع كليمو 

التزحلق على الجليد 



واول ما اخد الرابع فى السرعة 


لقى امامة 

فى وشة 










تعمل اية كليمو 


قصدك اكون وحيد ويجيلي رفاق زي دول..
احسن من الانسان دول لا بيندلوه ولا بيحقدوه
ولو مش اذيتيهم مش بيأذوا احلى اصحاب
افضل من الانسان للأن لم استطيع ان اخد صديق
مش يمكن يكونوا احسن مننا 
دهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 

لان كليمو رحالة 

قرر يسيب البلد باللى فيها 


ويروح اسبانيا 

اللة على الجمال 


اجروا 




لقى 

قدامة 



خير اللهم اجعلة خير 

لا واية 

اصطفاة 
من وسط كل السائحين 


اذواق بقى 












تعمل اية كليمو 


بصراحة دي زنقة ها تطلع منها ازاي يا كليمو؟؟
لقيتها ..يس لقيتها..
ها قولوا بصي وراك مراتك جات طبعاً احنا بدولة اجنبية 
الانثى التور  اقوى من الراجل التور ها يبص وراه التور
عارفة الباقي.هههههههههههههه
هاهرب
الستات راعبين الكون..
هههههههههههههههههههههه
 


لكليمو زى كل الشعراء 

ركن كرسى مكان مفضل ببيتة 

لا يجلس علية احد 
مكانة الخاص 


قرر يرتاح من الدنيا ومواضيعها  وخناقاتها 

ويقبع تاملا فى ركنة البعيد الهادى 


يا دوب 



نور 





النور 





لقى كرسية علية 


















البسس باللبناني او القطط مش بحبهم ولا يحبوني
ايدي معورين منهم ههههههههههه
مش هانانم بالبيت بصراحة لو قلتي افعي
ممكن عندي خبرة بيهم كنت اقبض عليهم بصغري
واحطهم بقنينة كبيرة واملاها سبيرتو  قبل الاخر بشوي 
توقف  الافعى على ذنبها عشان تتنفس 
تتصبر وتفضل كدة على طول
اصبحت جاحزة للبيع


حد ينادى لنا على كليمو 


قبل الساعة 12 مساءا 
قبل ما اقفل الدكان 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






















​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

باول انطباع للاجابة 

بلا تفكير كتير 


خليك تلقائى وسريع 


احمممممممممممممم

ولكن 


البعض يحبون كليمو ولكن .........................


البعض يصادق كليمو ولكن ........................


البعض ذكى ولكن .......................

البعض رومانسى ولكن ...............



البعض عنيف ولكن .....................


البعض يحتاج العطف والمساعدة ولكن ..............



:download:

ياريت تنتبة معانا كليمو 

حسب وقتك ما يسمح


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

باول انطباع للاجابة 

بلا تفكير كتير 


خليك تلقائى وسريع 


احمممممممممممممم

ولكن 


البعض يحبون كليمو ولكن  .تحية للي يحبه واللي لا يحبه بالنهاية الصح هو الذي يبقى ذكائه ..


البعض يصادق كليمو ولكن ضمن حدود يرسمها..


البعض ذكى ولكن  اتمنى ان يستعمل للخير....

البعض رومانسى ولكن البعض الاخر يتهيأ الك ان رومانسي..


البعض عنيف ولكن يوجد انواع للعنف العنف الصالح والعنف
المضر..
 

البعض يحتاج العطف والمساعدة ولكن هل يتنازل ويقبل
المساعدة...


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

> البعض يحتاج العطف والمساعدة ولكن هل يتنازل ويقبل
> المساعدة...
> البعض يصادق كليمو ولكن ضمن حدود يرسمها..




*عجبونى جدا دول*
*لكن ليا سؤال بعد اذن اسميشال*
*هل الحدود دى تزعلك ولا بتحترم الى بيستخدمها ؟*
*وايه الحدود الى تحسها مفروض على من يتعامل معك انه يستخدمها بدون ما تحس انها قلة ثقة ؟*


----------



## jojo_angelic (11 أبريل 2010)

أحـــمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*تعلمت *


*تعلمت من الاطفال .............*


*تعلمت من الصحة والمرض   ............*


*تعلمت من الرهبان ...........*


*تعلمت من اخطائى .............*


*تعلمت من اصدقائى .................*



*تعلمت من اعدائى ...........*


*تعلمت من امى .............*


*تعلمت من اخوتى ......*



*تعلمت من لبنان ......................*


*تعلمت من وقت الضيق ..................*


*تعلمت من وقت المرح ..............*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*عجبونى جدا دول*
*لكن ليا سؤال بعد اذن اسميشال*
*هل الحدود دى تزعلك ولا بتحترم  الى بيستخدمها ؟*

لا  بالعكس طبعاً  الحدود مطلوبة لتستمر الصداقة ...
*وايه الحدود الى تحسها مفروض  على من يتعامل معك انه يستخدمها بدون ما تحس انها قلة ثقة ؟

*يعني تستمر الصداقة  المتينة شرط ان لا يُقيّد احدهم الاخر..

وان لا يتدخل احدهم بشؤن الاخر  الخاصة..

هكذا تستمر الصداقة ممكن مدى العمر...


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> أحـــمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم





jojo_angelic قال:


>






:download:

احممممممممممممممممم

اية 


جوجو 

بتشبة يعنى 

ولا 

فية صلات ونسب 

ولا
و جوزة هند وطلع لها قرد 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه


ولا كنت داخل الثقافى تشارك بنسناس 
ودخلت هنا غلط 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

احييك يا اسميشال . اسئلتك تحتوي على  مغزي وعمق..

*تعلمت *


*تعلمت من الاطفال يا ريت استطيع ان اصل نصف برائتهم..*


*تعلمت من الصحة والمرض    انا لا نناجي الرب فقط عندما  نصاب باي منهم بما معناه الانسان ينسى ربه
وعندما يقع بمرض ما فانه لا يترك مزار ولا كنيسة الا ويزورهما وبعد ان يشفى يعود كما كنا ..


* 

*تعلمت من الرهبان التواضع..ان لا افكر بالغد مع الرب..
مساعدة الغير..الصلاة للغير فالصلاة كالكرة عندما نضربها بالحائط ترتد الينا... وهكذا الصلاة..
 صرور فارة افعى لو رأوها داخل الدير 
لا يقتلونها  بل يحاولوا اخراجهم خارج الدير..

واحدى الايام كنت امارس الرياضة الصباحية مع احدهم 
تعمدت ان ادوس على الحشائش البرية فكانت الملاحظة..بانها تمتلك روح وحياة زينا لو سمحت لا تكررها..

* 

*تعلمت من اخطائى ان لا اسلم سري الى اي مخلوق
لانه يوما ما لو تزاعلنا سيقفل اذنيه حتى لا يسمع نفسه ويفتح فمه ويسير..هههههههه 
* 

*تعلمت من اصدقائى   لم اصادفهم لا صديق الا الرب يسوع..*


*تعلمت من اعدائى ايضاً لم اصادفهم لانهم لو وجدوا صدقاً سأعاملهم بالحسنى مهما فعلوا وبالتالي 
لن يكونوا اعداء فعليين بعدها...
* 

*تعلمت من امى ان لااقول كلمة .اخ.. الحنان..مساعدة الغير**.ومسامحة الغير وكان لها الفضل الكبير في صقل شخصيتي*
 

*تعلمت من اخوتى اختى الوحيدة ان ادللها او ادلعها..اخي الكبير الرصانة..اخوتي الاثنين الباقين الهزار ولعبة الشطرنج..*



*تعلمت من لبنان  طبعاً لبنان بلد الحرية كما اوروبا
كل شيء يختص بالحرية ..
* 

*تعلمت من وقت الضيق  ..ان اصلي بحرارة لأنها الطريقة الوحيدة التى ارتاح بها..*


*تعلمت من وقت المرح  .بانه دواء للأعصاب بحاجة اليه
على الاقل ساعة كل يوم  تحل مكان دواء الاعصاب..




*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*:t9:الفاكهة *


*:download:*



*لو ممكن *
*تقول كل فاكهة تشبة مين *

*من اعضاء  المنتدى *

*و*


*لية *



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*:download:*



*المانجو   :t9:*


*العنب :t9:*


*البرتقال :t9:*



*التفاح :t9:*



*الكمثرى :t9:*


*الاناناس :t9:*



*الكانتلوب :t9:*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*المانجو   :t9:**فاكهة المانجا تحتوي على نسب عالية من  المادة المضادة للتأكسد والمسماة بيتا كاروتين و الذي يقوم الجسم بدوره  بتحويلها إلى فيتامين (أ) و المهم لصحة العيون و ...


العنب :t9:تحتوى حبات العنب  التي نأكلها على كنز من  المواد الغذائية النافعة والمفيدة في شفاء العديد من الأمراض.


البرتقال :t9:فوائد التفاح فى الطب البديل، هناك مقولة  قديمة عن التفاح تقول التالى:إذا تناولت التفاح قبل نومك .. فلن يجد الطبيب  عمل له ...ا



التفاح :t9:فوائد التفاح فى الطب البديل، هناك مقولة  قديمة عن التفاح تقول التالى:إذا تناولت التفاح قبل نومك .. فلن يجد الطبيب  عمل له .



الكمثرى :t9: الكمثري لها فوائد عديدة ومفيدة  لصحة الإنسان، فهي تحتوي علي نسبة من الأحماض العضوية والأملاح المعدنية  النافعة التي تساعد علي تهدئة المعدة ...


الاناناس :t9:بنات جربت الاناناس و صارت تحس بالشبع كثير ونحفت  عليه .. 



الكانتلوب :t9:الكانتلوب. أقوى مضادات الأكسدة. يساعد على  الهضم ويحسن من عمل الكبد

سامحيني ممكن حد يزعل من التشبيه مش من حقي
فحتى لا اطلع فاضي
جبتلك منافعهم




*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> أحـــمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم






ايه دة يا جوجو

ههههههههههههه

مشكورة  الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

اسمحيلي اسميشال أسأل ضيفك ..
بعد كل هذا المشوارر الحافل وهذه المحبة ..ايه اللي تعلمت من المنتدى ؟؟
وايه أكثر حاجة تأثرت بيها بصرااااحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*سامحيني ممكن حد يزعل من التشبيه مش من حقي*
*فحتى لا اطلع فاضي*
*جبتلك منافعهم*




[/QUOTE]


:download:



لا ذكى ملك رومانس بصحيح 




هتعمل اية 


1-  دخلت مطعم لقيت كل اللى فية سابوا الاكل وبصوا لك :t30:






2- عملت قصيدة جميلة (طبعا مش هتحصل ) لقيت كل الردود من رجال فقط :t30:






3- صديق ائتمنتة على سر لقيت المنتدى كلة تانى يوم بيسالك على سرك :t30:






4- فتحت باب المسابقات  لقيت جيلان بتقول لك صلح انت بقى داخلة على خطوبة (الف مبروك ):t30:






5- ذهبت للكنيسة لاجتماع هام  يوم السبت مثلا فوجئت ان اليوم الاثنين :t30:






6- اشتريت  جزمة شيك قوى وغالية قوى  للعيد فتحتها ليلة العيد لتجد فردة سوداء وفردة بنى :t30:


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة 
يا قوم 
لا تستاذنوننى فى سؤال كليمو 

كليمو مستعد لاجابة جميع اسئلتكم 
فقط 

ان تكون الاسئلة عامة وليست خاصة 

لان العرض هنا عام وليس خاص 


براحتكم شباب 




وشكرا لرقتكم جميعا 


وكل فترة 
كليمو يجيب على اسئلة الموضوع 
كى يحافظ على سرعة الموضوع 
ويكمل اجابة كل اسئلتكم


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*اني بل
يعني اتعلمت  المحبة الموجودة بين الاعضاء

بغض النظر عن الاشياء الصغيرة الباهتة

التي تحصل..

طبعاً اسميشال 

مش بتزعل لو حد سال..
*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*صح اللي قالتوا العزيزة اسميشال

موافق اكيد 
*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اني بل*
> *يعني المحبة الموجودة بين الاعضاء*
> 
> *بغض النظر عن الاشياء الصغيرة الباهتة*
> ...


طيب ...ما في موقف أو حاجة تركت انطباع اووي عندك ؟؟؟؟
أنا بطلب اذن احترام لصاحبة الموضوع لا أكثر..
دا سالي فقط ..
وشكرااا"


----------



## jojo_angelic (11 أبريل 2010)

حبيـت أمـــزززززززززززززح بصـــورة النسناس لاأكثر ولاأقـــل

الـــرب يوفقــــك اسميشال


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> حبيـت أمـــزززززززززززززح بصـــورة النسناس لاأكثر ولاأقـــل
> 
> الـــرب يوفقــــك اسميشال


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

اسفة افتكرتك شاب (كان فية عضو صدقينى داخل لى بموضوع بناتى يقولى هانقطك وامشى على طول ههههههههههههههه)


دمك خفيف جوجو 

اسفة ان كان ردى ضايقك 


خليكى معانا يا امورة 

ومستنية بجد صورك الظريفة 

واسئلتك  لكليمو وتعليقاتك الحلوة يا حلوة


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

هتعمل اية 


1-  دخلت مطعم لقيت كل اللى فية  سابوا الاكل وبصوا لك :t30:

طبيعية دخل ملك الرومانس 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر 
ولا كانه حد بيبص
بدخل اعمل اللي انا داخل اعملوه..

 


2- عملت قصيدة جميلة (طبعا مش هتحصل )  لقيت كل الردود من رجال فقط :t30: ولا بالاحلام اصلي ما بشفش 

بموضوعي غير اتنين او تلاتة ..
النهيسى
عادل
وبعد الاحيان يوحنا..











3- صديق ائتمنتة على سر لقيت المنتدى  كلة تانى يوم بيسالك على سرك :t30:

بصليله وحصلت..بغض النظر لو صح او غلط





دة غير اللي ساعتدهم ونسيوا  خالص ..






4- فتحت باب المسابقات  لقيت جيلان  بتقول لك صلح انت بقى داخلة على خطوبة (الف مبروك ):t30:

طبيعي هي قدمت التصليح هدية عيد ميلادي

اكيد سافعل زيها...وغير كدة دي زميلة لما كنا

مباركين كنا نساعد المشرف اللي قبلنا 







5- ذهبت للكنيسة لاجتماع هام  يوم  السبت مثلا فوجئت ان اليوم الاثنين :t30: قصدك نسيت اذهب الاحد..سأتص بالمعنيين واعتذر..








6- اشتريت  جزمة شيك قوى وغالية قوى   للعيد فتحتها ليلة العيد لتجد فردة سوداء وفردة بنى :t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




بحاول كرسام اعمل حاجة عندي جميع انواع الالوان
 ..للزجاج ..للقماش ..للجلد..للجدران..للبورسولين..
للفخار..الى اخره ..ولو لم استطيع ..البس القديمة..
هو العيد باللبس؟؟

او  بالاكل والشرب؟؟..

او المظاهر...

طبعاً بظبطها بلمعها ...


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> حبيـت أمـــزززززززززززززح بصـــورة النسناس لاأكثر ولاأقـــل
> 
> الـــرب يوفقــــك اسميشال





نورتِ يا جوجو

مشكورة للمزحة الجميلة..

بدون شوية مزح او هزار

ها نبقى بالمدرسة

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

طيب ليه مش بترد على سؤال ؟؟؟
متأسفة اني سألت ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *صح اللي قالتوا العزيزة اسميشال*
> 
> *موافق اكيد *


 
يا خي ويا اختي انا لما استئذن صاحب الموضوع انا ولا غيري بكون بقدم احترامي لصاحبه ..
لا أكثر .....
عذرا"" لم يعد عندي اسئلة ..
تحياتي لصاحبته


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> يا خي ويا اختي انا لما استئذن صاحب الموضوع انا ولا غيري بكون بقدم احترامي لصاحبه ..
> لا أكثر .....
> عذرا"" لم يعد عندي اسئلة ..
> تحياتي لصاحبته


 

 :download:

شكرا لرقتك وذوقك انى 

الموضوع موضوع كليمو 
واهلا بكل الاسئلة 

واكيد  ملك الرومانس 


هيجيب على كل اسئلتكم 

ويشكر كل من يدخل موضوعة 



مستنية اسئلتك يا جميلة


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> شكرا لرقتك وذوقك انى
> 
> ...


 
حبيبتي كل الرقة متمثلة بحضرتك المميزة وواضحة من خلال اطلالة مواضيعك الأكثر من رااائعة وبضيوفك المميزين وتسليطك الضوء على حياتهم وأرائهم ...
مشكووورة لجهدك السخي الووواضح وتحية لضيفك ملك الرومانس


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

*اني بل

انا رادد على سؤالك احتي الكريمة

بس اعتقد  لم تنتبهي للرد*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

اوعا يكونوا عايزين وقت يا اسميشال

وبعدها تتهميني باني بطىء

هههههههههههههههههههههه

لو شعر يبقى عايز وقت مش اي وقت

بيقدر الواحد يطلع الكلام


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اني بل*
> 
> *انا رادد على سؤالك احتي الكريمة*
> 
> *بس اعتقد لم تنتبهي للرد*


 
طيب شكراااا" ..
لا انا قرأت ...
لكن في جزء أخر من السال لم يتم الاجابة عليه 
مافي موقف ترك انطباع وأثر عندك ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

طبعاً يا اني مواقف كثيرة

والموقف دة كان من الاخت

فراشة اذ حصل غلط مرة

وغيرة الميل وكنت عضو مبارك

رجعت لأزرق وروك لا يستطيع

ان يرجع العضوية الا لما يتأكد 

من اني الشخص  الصح

يومها عملت كل حاجة 

حتى ساعدتني

لأثبت انني كليمو..

شيءء لا يُنتسى..

اشتقتنا لها يا رب ترجع بالسلامة..


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً يا اني مواقف كثيرة
> 
> والموقف دة كان من الاخت
> 
> ...


 
طيب ...شكراااااا" أخي 
هيك شئ خاطرة للأخت فراشة 
يمكن اذا سمعتها تعود بسرعة


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

اوصف لينا فى *بحد اقصى 5 كلمات* 
الشخصيات التالية 


روك :Love_Letter_Send:



دونا:Love_Letter_Send:



توين :Love_Letter_Send:



ميرنا:Love_Letter_Send:

يوحنا  :Love_Letter_Send:


جيلان :Love_Letter_Send:


النهيسى :Love_Letter_Open:



ميرو انجل :Love_Letter_Send:


كيريا :Love_Letter_Send:


بونبوناية  :Love_Letter_Send:


سويتى كوكى :Love_Letter_Send:


روزى 86:Love_Letter_Send:



ديدى عدلى :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## النور الجديد (12 أبريل 2010)

اختي الغالية اسميشال كالعاده دائما 
تتحفين بكل مواضيعك المميزة والرائعه

كليمو هو شاعر الحب والرومنسيه
هو انسان بمعني الكلمة
شخص يحب الخير
والمساعده
قلبه كبير
يسعى الجميع
يقوم بمساعدة الصغير
 قبل الكبير
هو اخ لكل عضو
هو قائد وفارس
دائما يقف بجانب الجميع
فهو اخي الذي افتخر به

ولي عوده

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

روك :Love_Letter_Send:=اداري بارع.قاسي . حنون.ذكي. متدين..
 


دونا:Love_Letter_Send:=حكيمة.محبة.كاتبة بارعة.وخدومة.



توين :Love_Letter_Send:=شاعر.ومشرف بالمكان المناسب.



ميرنا:Love_Letter_Send:=طيبة.عفوية.محاورة.ذوق

يوحنا  :Love_Letter_Send:=صديق .عنده مشكلة رايس.


جيلان :Love_Letter_Send:=زميلة بجد.مخلصة.اخت.


النهيسى :Love_Letter_Open:=اخ.. متدين.صديق قديم.



ميرو انجل :Love_Letter_Send:=طيبة جداً.صديقة بجد.


كيريا :Love_Letter_Send:=شقية..


بونبوناية :Love_Letter_Send:=صديقة غائبة.


سويتى كوكى :Love_Letter_Send:=صديقة .


روزى 86:Love_Letter_Send:=دبلوماسية بارعة.



ديدى عدلى :Love_Letter_Send:=لتكن حذرة..


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*فى سطرين فقط *​ 
*تحت كل صورة *​ 
*تاملك كليمو *​ 


*:download:*​ 










*




*​ 













*



*​ 














*



*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2010)

كم انت حنون يا ربي..

وكم انا عاجز.. ضعيف بحبي..

يسوع .انت املي ومناي الفريد..

عطفك هو ..كل ما ابتغي.. وما. اريد..


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2010)

اركع واسجد امامك يسوعي..

اعترف بك مخلصي..... وملكي..

انت رمز ..للمحبة.. والحنان..

انت ملجأي.. كل حين.. والضمان..

خذني بحضنك حبيبي.. خذني بين يديك...

اريدك ..احتاجك..عيوني شاخصةٌ اليك...


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2010)

ساعدني يا رب الاكوان..

ارى واتأمل الان وكل اوان..

ان..احضر والى السماء .. انظر..

ونحو سمائك... شوقي ينمو ...ويكبر...


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*اخر فقرة فى الموضوع *


ناخد من كليمو نصيحة 

فى 5 كلمات فقط 

:download:


خللى بالك من الغضب لانة ................

خللى بالك من الحب عندما .........................

خللى بالك من الاصدقاء عندما ....................

خللى بالك من الانتقام لانة ...............


خللى بالك من الزمن لانة ...............

خللى بالك يا اسميشال لانك ....................


لقاء جميل كليمو استمتعت جدا بة 
وارجو ان يكون سبب فرح ومتعة لكل من يدخلة 


انا خلصت اسئلتى 

اما اسئلتكم شباب فممتدة 
واكيد كليمو هيرحب باجابتها 


شكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*اخر فقرة فى الموضوع *


ناخد من كليمو نصيحة 

فى 5 كلمات فقط 

:download:


خللى بالك من الغضب لانة  ..*ممكن يجعلك تندم طوال العمر... *

خللى بالك من الحب عندما  ..*يدخل قلبك لا تدعه يخرج بسهولة.*

خللى بالك من الاصدقاء عندما  .*لربما انقلب فكان اعلم بالمضرة*

خللى بالك من الانتقام لانة  .*لانك بالحقيقة تنتقم من نفسك اولاً.*


خللى بالك من الزمن لانة  .*ثمين جداً فلن تستطيع تعويضه ابداً.*

خللى بالك يا اسميشال لانك  .*بِتُستفزي بسرعة وممكن تزرقي *هههههه...................


لقاء جميل كليمو استمتعت جدا بة 
وارجو ان يكون سبب فرح ومتعة لكل من  يدخلة 


انا خلصت اسئلتى 

اما اسئلتكم شباب فممتدة 
واكيد كليمو هيرحب باجابتها 

*اكيد اللي يحب انا حاضر..*
شكرا ليكم جميعا 

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*مشكورة على اللقاء الاجمل 

كان غني لأحتوائه على المنوعات

من شعر ومعلومات وصور الى اخره..

==========================*
*اسميشال..

بالحقيقة كانت فرصة غزيزة ...

وعزيزة شابة...
*


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

شوهي الآية المفضلة عندك ؟؟
وبتقرأ الكتاب المقدس بانتظام ؟؟؟؟ 
شوهي حكمتك في الحياة؟؟؟
تحياتي لاسميشال الروووووووووووعة 
شو اللي بيميز اسميشال الآن عن قبل؟؟
تحياتي الرقيقة لك ولضيفك
دمتم بخير​


----------



## سور (14 أبريل 2010)

يا خساره دخلت الموضوع متاخره جدا بسبب ضغوط العمل الفترة اللى فاتت
بس قرأته كله طبعا ده مش اى حد : ده كليمو حبيب الملايين
واللى بدير الموضوع ألذ عضوه هنا حبيبة قلبى اسميشال
بس بجد استمتعت جدا واتعرفت على كليمو اكتر
ولو انى مش لاقيه كلام عنه بعد كل اللى اتقال
بس كنت عايزه اضيف انه مشجع جدا فى مشاراكاته وخصوصا للاعضاء الجدد
ومش بيميز فى ده بين عضو واخر
ربنا يكون معاك دايما ويحفظك من كل شر​


----------

